# Best way to escape a rear bear hug?



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Apr 5, 2012)

I have learned many ways to escape a rear bear hug, but none of them that i'm a huge fan of. Most of them rely on the opponents legs being in a certain position, or not being too much bigger than you, or lifting you up. (although i have seen one throw recently that seems like it might work but i've yet to try it out). What do you guys think is the best way to escape one?


----------



## Cyriacus (Apr 5, 2012)

There are alot of answers to this.
Ill just name a random example of something thats just generally a good idea.
Kick back at the knees, or rake the shins with Your heels, and/or stomp on the feet.
It can make everything else much smoother.


----------



## clfsean (Apr 5, 2012)

Don't turn your back on the bear!!!!!!! EASY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Never_A_Reflection (Apr 5, 2012)

Wasn't there just a very long, multiple-page thread on this exact question last month?

To answer your question, though, I would drop my weight by stepping out into a really low horse stance (makes it harder for someone to pick you up), kick back at the shins/knees and stomp on the feet while trying to get my elbows propped up underneath their arms so I have enough space to throw elbows to the ribs or hit the groin.  If they still pick me up after all that, I usually hook one foot behind their knee as they lift me (limits their ability to lift me because they are trying to lift themselves) and start heel kicking their other thigh and anything else within reach and generally struggling like mad.  If they throw me down anyway I do the best breakfall I can and shrimp like mad so I can get space and put my legs between me and the attacker so I can continue with defending myself from the ground.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Apr 5, 2012)

Only someone with gorilla arms could get me in a bear hug.  So I just don't worry about it.  Other than that, this:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 5, 2012)

Ask this Husky...he may know







That or can you see thier hands...can you see the pinky finger.... they bend real easy.... but in all honesty it all depends on the actual bear hug as it applies to what to do


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 5, 2012)

Lean your head back, turn your face to the attacker as they're holding you, make kissy noises and say oooh baby you know what I like, while bumping your buttocks against their crotch. If they're homophobes their egos will cause them to let go and jump back, allowing you to do what MA-techs you like in that situation. If they're not homophobic... whell, you'll have to cross that bridge when you get to it and figure out something else.


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 5, 2012)

MA-Caver said:


> Lean your head back, turn your face to the attacker as they're holding you, make kissy noises and say oooh baby you know what I like, while bumping your buttocks against their crotch. If they're homophobes their egos will cause them to let go and jump back, allowing you to do what MA-techs you like in that situation. If they're not homophobic... whell, you'll have to cross that bridge when you get to it and figure out something else.





Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 5, 2012)

MA-Caver said:


> Lean your head back, turn your face to the attacker as they're holding you, make kissy noises and say oooh baby you know what I like, while bumping your buttocks against their crotch. If they're homophobes their egos will cause them to let go and jump back, allowing you to do what MA-techs you like in that situation. If they're not homophobic... whell, you'll have to cross that bridge when you get to it and figure out something else.



You know...that may just be crazy enough to work.... or at least get him to buy dinner


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Apr 5, 2012)

MA-Caver said:


> Lean your head back, turn your face to the attacker as they're holding you, make kissy noises and say oooh baby you know what I like, while bumping your buttocks against their crotch. If they're homophobes their egos will cause them to let go and jump back, allowing you to do what MA-techs you like in that situation. If they're not homophobic... whell, you'll have to cross that bridge when you get to it and figure out something else.


HAHAHA possibly the best escape I've ever heard of!


----------



## K-man (Apr 6, 2012)

I like the vid Bill posted above.  My only comment is that most times you won't be grabbed immediately in a vice like grip as demonstrated. That is really worst case scenario so that is the place to start to practice.  In reality it takes may be the best part of a second from when the arms go around until the grip is cemented. That's the time to explode with the elbows, not just one but multiple. The dropping of the shoulder, as shown in the vid, is also vital to enable an easy escape. 
Thanks Bill.


----------



## WingChunIan (Apr 7, 2012)

IMO there is no such thin as "the best technique" for any situation, only different approaches and things that either work for you or don't. Many of the bear hug defences taught seem to forget that there is usually a reason for the person putting you in a bear hug to begin with and actually your priority might need to be dealing with the threat and not escaping the hold, which in and of itself is not likely to cause you any harm. When it comes to escaping my advice is always keep it simple. Attack any vulnerable areas you can with the nearest available weapon and keep attacking until you get free.


----------



## Flea (Apr 7, 2012)

The best defense, of course ia awareness so you can feel it coming in. I'm short and skinny, so I can get by with a simple squat and step forward.


----------



## Razor (Apr 7, 2012)

One I like is to thrust your hips and head backwards while moving your arms up, which gives you space to grab one of the legs, pull it up and sit on the knee. You may be unable to reach the leg depending on the positioning, but a bonus of this technique is you don't actually have to break the grip for it to work.


----------

